# Michigan Milk Bottles



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Dug these over past few years here in Michigan. Are any of these tough or are they all common?  Cottage Grove, 106 Beals Ave.  I think this is Detroit? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another. Hickory Ridge from Stockbridge, Mich.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another. Lone Birch Port Huron, Mich.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another.Notts from Romeo, smaller version then last one I posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another. Schlaff from Dexter Mich.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another. Soo Creamery from Sault St Marie Mich in U.P.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Bottom of SOO.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another. Sunnyside from West Branch Mich.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Another. Wurster from Ann Arbor Mich. Are any of these milk bottles any good. Any worth over $10.00  ? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, I love when people post milks!  They are my favorite type of bottle! 

 1: Cottage Grove:  Definitely a tough 1 can't find much info.

 2: Dairy Container half pint: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DETROIT-DAIRY-CONTAINER-CORP-3-CENT-MILK-CREAMER-GLASS-BOTTLE-ROUND-/261099663360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccac0b000&nma=true&si=o9YLzqpCTx8FdeOnTV7WEj9zex0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 3: Hickory Ridge 1/2 gallon version, definitely a tough 1, rare doesn't always mean value though: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HICKORY-RIDGE-FARM-DAIRY-STOCKBRIDGE-MICH-1-2-GALLON-MILK-BOTTLE-/140825480006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c9da4b46&nma=true&si=o9YLzqpCTx8FdeOnTV7WEj9zex0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 4: Lone Birch, another tough one, can't find info.

 5: Nott's, probably one of the rarest in the group, not sure of value.

 6: John Schlaff had a dairy in Detroit, Michigan wonder if there is any relation.

 7: Soo Creamery  http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Soo-Creamery-Bottle-Sault-Ste-Marie-/350568307450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519f7fdafa

 8: Sunnyside dairy, another tough 1, most milks from Michigan can be tough 2 find.

 9: Wurster: Nice 1, here's 1 in paint: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wurster-Dairy-Co-pyro-quart-milk-bottle-Ann-Arbor-Michigan-Washtenaw-County-/130758781933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71d4abed&nma=true&si=o9YLzqpCTx8FdeOnTV7WEj9zex0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 Post any other milks, I will be glad 2 help, milks from Penn. especially! Most are worth at least $10.


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 5, 2012)

I like Mich milks too...I'd never really ran into many until I started digging at the wife's family farm....aka..our farmhouse hunting camp...tons of dumps there...there are the apparent ones that are 30-40yds long full of stuff and the ravine style ones (one is 200-300yds long and 15yds-ish wide)..then the kind you stumble upon while metal detecting......i'd mostly found ACLs and misc cans and toys etc.... Came into these milks and a bunch more (mostly the same ones over and over except a copper country dairy that was an ACL..was broken though)...weird thing is, the Joppe's is from my hometown of Grand Rapids...crazy to find it in Houghton in a dump..

 First one, the Joppes..


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 5, 2012)

Obenhoff's Quality, Calumet Michigan


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 5, 2012)

copper country cheese co-op,  Dollar Bay, Michigan...


----------



## MIdigger (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice bottles Leon. Most of mine are locals. Genessee, Creamline, McDonalds, Traphagen, Freemans, Boyds, Herrimans, Sprague, and some others. Most antiques dealers love these things.


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2012)

nice milks!


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Ironmountain, nice milks thank you for taking pictures!

 1: Joppes: From Grand Rapids Michigan, here is a half pint: http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-280862/mint-grand-rapids-joppes-dairy-mini-milk-bottle-creamer.html

 2: Obenhoff's: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBENHOFFS-Dairy-Calumet-MI-TREQ-Vintage-Quart-Milk-Bottle-/261078298603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc97aafeb&nma=true&si=U1RUjPXNjA30xbjUctWudGMx7zY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 3:Copper Country: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COPPER-COUNTRY-CHEESE-COOP-DOLLAR-BAY-MICH-UP-MICHIGAN-QUART-MILK-BOTTLE-/380480316147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589664e2f3&nma=true&si=U1RUjPXNjA30xbjUctWudGMx7zY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Dexter Collector (Jul 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Another. Schlaff from Dexter Mich.


Is your Schlaff milk bottle for sale?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 8, 2020)

Dexter Collector said:


> Is your Schlaff milk bottle for sale?




E-MAIL Me for more info. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2021)

Sold it on ebay 6 months ago, Did you Buy it?


----------

